# Lulu at the Spa



## LindaB (May 18, 2020)

My groomer took this of my girl, Lulu after her Spa Day.


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

LindaB said:


> My groomer took this of my girl, Lulu after her Spa Day.


Love the pearls and bows   The enlarged photo is awesome.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 18, 2020)

Man I could use a 'human' spa day. Lulu looks terrific.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Adorable,  @LindaB   !

And so funny, as well.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 18, 2020)

So sweet.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Awwww. as Cute as can be... love those Pearls... Lulu doesn't look too impressed with them tho'...


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

I think that Lulu _is_ impressed by her pearls, but is trying to pretend that she isn't at all!


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)

She's a Beauty!


----------



## Llynn (May 18, 2020)

Hmmmmm. Since the Gov won't let me get my hair cut at my barber shop....perhaps I should follow Lulu's lead.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

Llynn said:


> Hmmmmm. Since the Gov won't let me get my hair cut at my barber shop....perhaps I should follow Lulu's lead.


I got hooked up tonight.  Someone working out of their home.
[knock 3 times] "_Linda sent me_"

Then when she heard I had a birthday recently, she wanted to give it as a gift.    Of course, I paid her.

I feel so much better.

ps: If anyone from Virginia Law Enforcement is reading this, I made it up.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2020)

LindaB said:


> My groomer took this of my girl, Lulu after her Spa Day.


Does Lulu suffer from 'bed-head' in the morning?  (She looks super-loveable, by the way!)


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

LindaB said:


> My groomer took this of my girl, Lulu after her Spa Day.


That's adorable!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2020)

LindaB said:


> My groomer took this of my girl, Lulu after her Spa Day.


Lulu is a sweetie @LindaB!


----------



## drifter (May 19, 2020)

LindaB said:


> My groomer took this of my girl, Lulu after her Spa Day.


She's looking good.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

@LindaB   That picture of your Lulu, still makes me smile 

Your groomer sure must enjoy their work!


----------

